# Zaino Z-CS Clear Seal review



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have just used Zaino Z-CS Clear Seal for the first time - WOW! 

I just washed my wife's car in the normal way. It had a couple of coats of CG JetSeal a couple of weeks ago, but seemed to be lacking a little sparkle. So I thought I would give the Z-CS a go. No prep other than drying the car in the usual way, but without any Last Touch (as I didn't want it to upset the bonding of Z-CS). Using a Blue Perl MF applicator, one initial spritz onto the pad and then spritzed directly onto the car and spread with applicator pad. One of the great things is that you can see exactly where you have been as it leaves an slight oil like bloom (the rainbow effect you get from petrol etc.). Just spread it around to make sure you get even coverage and that is it. I hardly used any and the bottle is still virtually full; the bonnet requiring 3 spritz's and the roof 4, then 3 down each side & 1 for the tailgate. Another great thing is that you can use it on the plastics & rubber and due to it's nature it is so easy to apply in the door shuts, wiper arms and all the other places it is normally difficult to apply an LSP. Overall it took no longer than 5 mins to do the whole car including door shuts. There is no need to buff, just walk away and let it dry. This it had done by the time I had packed away all the wash gear.

The finish achieved for the effort involved is simply stunning. It has that Zaino sparkle and wetness, that you don't get with other sealants. Have a look for yourself:


























































It will be interesting to see how durable it is, but that is not usually an issue for Zaino products - they just seem to last and last. Their website says it can last up to 9mths over Z2 Pro / Z5 Pro and I can well believe that. :thumb:

Occasionally you come across something that makes you re-think everything you already know, and this could be one of those?


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome wetness :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Glyn, firstly that looks absolutely fantastic, seriosuly even though the light is overcast the reflections are mirror like!!

Secondly my recent nuba work has led me away from the big Z in the sky so is that a product to use instead of Z2 or on top of?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Stunning, Super Wet Look :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Intresting, looks great and it's a wipe on walk away product i believe.

Glyn any reason the Jetseal had lost it's sparkle? I wondered if the Jetseal would have been the "product of champions" for my dad's car so am currently watching peoples thoughts over time.

Been thinking of Z CS as a cover for the Vintage, but Whizzer said last weekend about Polycharged Field Glaze!!! (too many products not enough time or cars)


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Do'h !! More money gone !! 

Zaino is amazing stuff


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Looking good, did you apply cs outside in the sun, it looks quite sunny, does it really dry that quick & can you drive the car as soon as its dry.
Thinking of giving this a go but dont want to wait around for hours waiting for it to dry before i drive.


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Blimey!

Think i`ll have to be getting myself some of that!

Looks excellent

How many applications do you reckon out of a bottle Glyn?

Daz


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Awesome result, I stared it disbelief when i tried CS. Ground breaking product! Works better with a second layer too!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

@ Brazo - from Zaino's Website:

_"For up to 9 months protection, use Z-CS to top coat Zaino Show Car Polish protectants, or use Z-CS by itself. You can even use Z-CS as a top coat to add high-gloss and improved durability to ANY other manufacturer's product. Z-CS extends the gloss and durability of any previously applied products. Z-CS should never be applied over uncured waxes."_

On top of either Z5 Pro or Z2 Pro I would imagine it will act like a super booster - almost like a long lasting Z8 ?? On it's own or over other products it gives you that Zaino finish and protection.

@ Epoch - JetSeal is good and gives a nice reflective finish, but does not have the wetness or sparkle of a Zaino finish IMO. I have put Z-CS on the rear of my car as gets pretty dirty quite quickly. That is over Vintage and I can't really tell any difference from the rest of the car. I have put it there for added protection.

@ drnh - I think you would get betwen 20-30 applications from a bottle. It seems to go a long way!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks flipping amazing, hmmm I think I'll pack the Z-CS in my weekend bag and do my dads bike next weekend


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Blimey:doublesho ..that looks fantastic fella! 

Reflections on the bonnet being particularly impressive:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks great Glynn    

Cant wait to try mine


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking very very nice there... Have yet to ever see a sealent in the flesh that I've liked to the look of and not been tempted to top with a wax, but I think just maybe Zaino will be the sealent that wins me over... I'll have to try some... :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

that is awesome!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Glyn thats looking awesome ...


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

> @ drnh - I think you would get betwen 20-30 applications from a bottle. It seems to go a long way!


In that case it makes it seem more more worth the money....

Are you going to do your car in it Glyn?? i`d like to see a metallic colour before i buy it...

Cheers matey

Daz


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

drnh said:


> Are you going to do your car in it Glyn?? i`d like to see a metallic colour before i buy it...


I have done the rear end with it on top of the Vintage, to give it a bit more protection. When it stops raining I will try and get a photo for you.


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> I have done the rear end with it on top of the Vintage, to give it a bit more protection. When it stops raining I will try and get a photo for you.


Ta

Not that i actually want to see more pics of your car or anything you understand - oooooh no!! why on earth would i actually want to look at a lovely blue RS4 hmmmmmm

Actually while you`re on a mission why not post pics of the whole thing and interior i`ve never seen loads of pics of your motor

Cheers Glyn

Daz


----------

